# Help! 4 week old kits



## Katie_092 (Jun 20, 2017)

My partner has been looking at getting ferrets again for a while, I thought I would surprise him with two Jill's. The breeder said they were over 6 weeks old and ready to leave their mother. After presenting them to my partner he went crazy, he thinks they are about 4 weeks old based on their size. One of them isn't looking to good 24hrs later. What can I do to try and help them survive?


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Ferrets go downhill very quickly as they hide illness until it's really bad. Please take them to a vet straight away (call for an urgent appointment, they need to go this morning if you haven't already been). Hopefully you have a ferret specialist nearby. If they get a clean bill of health but the vet agrees that are too young, see if the breeder will take them back to keep feeding from mum until *at least* 8 weeks of age...


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

They do look about 6 weeks to me. Still too young to leave their mum but we rescued 2 who were about 4 weeks (maybe younger) and they thrived with a bit of tlc. 

Raw meat/mince and kitten milk can help encourage them to eat.

Definitely take the them to the vet for a check over. They can dehydrate so quickly especially in this weather. 

Hope they're both okay and you enjoy many years with them.


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

They look about 5 and a half to 6 weeks to me. 
This is what a 4 week old kit looks like, not even opened his eyes yet.









Ferrets shouldn't be sold unless they 8 weeks old or over, I prefer to sell mine at 9 weeks when I know they've weaned properly.
There's a few things you can do, take them to the vet and get the vets advice. Give them to a breeder; who's got a couple of lactating jills; for a couple of weeks until they're actually the age they're old enough to leave their mother. Or make sure they've got plenty of food, water and supplement them with a lactose free kitten and puppy milk formula.


----------

